# Pandorax and the damnation of Pythos.



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I finally got around to reading damnation of Pythos, all through out the book I knew that the name Pythos sounded familiar. Now I read Pandorax first and I know that allot of people didn't like it.

However it's kind of cool to read a now and then book. Read a story about the beginning and the end of a mini saga.

Not really much to say, we've discussed both books at length I just can't find the threads.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Other than the places, are there any real connections?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Other than the places, are there any real connections?


Not really, as far as I remember. The links from Pandorax to the past of Pythos are the events that happened when the Imperium took it _back_ from Chaos, not when Chaos first took it.


LotN


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

The irony is that the most interesting middle part of this saga (early Grey Knights battle chaos forces, imprision that uber demon) has not yet been told...


----------

